# My fish net holder!



## Old Bill (Mar 8, 2008)

Howdy all,

As stated on another thread, finding a place to keep your fish net from underfoot can be a problem.

My fix for this problem most likely wouldn't work for most newer boats. My older aluminum boat has wooden bench seats that can be easily be replaced whenever needed.

Therefore, I have no qualms about drilling or cutting holes in the seats.

I have shorten the long handle of my fish net so I can hold it in my right hand and with my left hand pull fish up to the net. So far neither hand has been overworked! :lol: 

To install a mount to keep the net out of the way, I cut a 2-inch hole in the rear most bench seat. I selected an area between two seat braces that was unusable becasue of the braces.

I then cut and installed a 2-inch piece of PVC pipe and secured it in place with a bit rubber silicon.







The orange waterproof box is my "stuff" box where I keep my camera, GPS, billfold, last will, and anything else that I don't want getting wet. The block of wood attached to the orange box, and next to the white PVC pipe, is to keep the fish net from turning in place.

This photo shows my short handle fish net in place. Someday I'll get around to painting the wood block.






And a final photo showing my "work station"! Everything close by so I can easily reach my "soft drink", net, and so on.... :lol: 






I guess it would be possible for a person to attach a longer length of PVC pipe along the side of a newer boat for a place to store the net.

Bill


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2008)

That's a neat setup!  


I have a smaller net that has never been used


----------



## DahFISH (Mar 9, 2008)

I like it, I may do somethig like that on 12' if it gets off the ground.


----------

